# Male Enhancement Products



## Sad_in_NY (Jun 23, 2010)

OK - We are all grown ups here - has anyone here (or your "friends") ever tried any of these products you hear on the radio all the time?


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

no, funny thing about those, why do all the guys that need those have wives who "want it", and if you dont need them the wives dont?


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

You mean stuff to maker your **** bigger? The only thing that will do that is surgery and even that doesn't work very well. 

Apparently the surgeon can give you a little more girth but can't do much about length.

Low ****-esteem guys should keep the words of the old Maria Muldaur song in mind:

"it aint the meat, it's the mo-tion that makes your mama wanna rock!"


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

Nope, seems like snake oil to me.


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 7, 2009)

Learn how to eat it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Save your money. Most of those products claim "money back guarantee" but in their fine print it says that you need to use it for 180 days (literally half a year) in order to see "results". At the cost of $39.95, $49.95 or $69.95 EACH MONTH. Then they charge you "return" shipping and handling which costs nearly $80and the product has to be unopened. It's crap and a well devised con. All it REALLY is Vitamin B-12....if you are lucky. Most are ginseng which gives you an adrenaline rush, temporarily. Then you are left feeling twitchy and nervous. Four people in the city I live nearly died taking this ****. They were all under 40 and not prone to health problems. Taking the "recommended doses" of this crap amounted to their bodies having such high levels of endorphines that many nearly stroked out. Good God. 
If you want a fantastic lovemaking experience, turn on Enigma "Return to Innocence", light a candle or two, turn off the t.v. and close the bedroom door. Then turn to her and whisper in her ear EXACTLY what you are going to do to her that evening. She will go hog wild. Take care of her first....always. Get her to that point and the both of you will go nuts.


----------



## Resonance (Aug 11, 2010)

Male enhancement products do not work. Other products that stretch the penis may provide results over an extended period of time, but can damage the tissue leading to soft erections or no erections at all. Surgery can help, but should be noted that it is not completely safe. With surgery they cut the Suspensory ligament with may add some length and graft skin from your thigh to your penis due to the extra length. It is to note that some patients have pain after healing or during an erection from the area the ligament was cut. Widening surgery grafts dermal fat, but can create a lumpy look and feel after time.


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

If it is boosting sexual desire you are looking for find a doctor who will prescribe Wellbutrin or Mirapex. Thing is you have to go in and tell them you are either depressed with no energy (low energy part is important otherwise he will prescribe an SSRI med that will kill your libido) and ask for Wellbutrin. Or tell them you have restless legs syndrome and can't sleep and get a prescription for Mirapex. Both those drugs will make you very horny after you've been on them for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Enzyte Bob wouldn't lie to us!!!


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Where are all the Enzyte and Viagra spammers? Come on guys, posts some links, quit slacking!


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

Amplexor said:


> Enzyte Bob wouldn't lie to us!!!


I will now see that face in my nightmares... ::shudder::

:rofl:


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Mr B said:


> Both those drugs will make you very horny after you've been on them for a couple of weeks.


beer is cheaper


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Amplexor said:


> Enzyte Bob wouldn't lie to us!!!


You have to admit that some of those commercials are funny.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Don't even bother with these products. Have you seen some of the horror stories associated with them? Just google search and you'll find hundreds of stories of people getting ripped off left and right.


----------



## joelmacdad (Jul 26, 2010)

All scams. If any of those products actually worked would we even need this sexual forum? Wouldn't all of us men be walking around with 9 x 3" members with constant smiles?


----------



## Susan2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

joelmacdad said:


> All scams. If any of those products actually worked would we even need this sexual forum? Wouldn't all of us men be walking around with 9 x 3" members with constant smiles?


Sounds precisely the reason for threads like this one. Wow, it is really too bad so many men feel this way.

I apologize on behalf of all womankind for any female that made you guys feel inferior because of your size.

What you don't seem to understand is the humorous adage is true: "It's not the size of the ship, but the motion of the ocean." I am here to tell you because it appears you do not know.

I don't want to fake anyone. Yes, it is true a large penis can reach places that are pleasurable to a woman that a small one cannot. But what else you don't know is a large penis can be no more pleasurable than a small one if the guy doesn't know what he is doing. If he has no idea how to use his member, then love making is painful, not enjoyable. So what does that mean? It means knowing how to use your member is the key.

Think about the factual statistics that most women do not orgasm during intercourse. Would you suggest that the women who do orgasm during intercourse are the ones who have all the *large* men? Don't even think it. The truth is too many men.....and women.....have no idea how to make her orgasm. If it's not by oral sex, then he is lost, and frankly so is she.

Most women.....and men.....think that women don't orgasm during intercourse because she can't, or it's just the way women are. They think the ones that do are somehow different from the rest, perhaps more highly sexual or something.

All of that is myth. It simply boils down to knowing what brings a woman to have vaginal orgasms and doing it. Large men have no more an idea of that than small or smaller men. The saddest truth is most women don't know either.

A lot of men have the tendency to think that since intercourse feels good to them, then it feels good to the woman also. And if it doesn't feel good to her, then the size of his member must be the problem. Society is cruel for making you think that way. Unfortunately, women think it also until she learns differently.

All men need is penetration. He then moves his body in ways to increase his pleasure. He is not in his woman's skin, and therefore have no idea how she feels. He just assumes that because he's there and humping, it is supposed to feel good to her like it feels good to him. By that standard, women are not built for intercourse, not in the sense that intercourse is traditionally considered. It seems it really should be as simple for her as it is for men. That would be fair for the masses. Alas, we are built much more complicated, which makes it necessary to think of intercourse in more complex terms.

Her most sensitive areas cannot be reached by just humping. For most women, there has to be deliberate aim and consideration placed on certain areas. Those are her G-Spot and her A-Spot. Not all men can reach her A-Spot but all men CAN aim for and concentrate on her G-Spot. Again, if a large man does not know what he's doing, then even though he can reach her A-Spot, he does not do anything for it because he does not know it is there and, therefore, does not aim for it or concentrate on it.

I implore all men, particular those of you who think size matters so darned much (meaning you don't think you measure up) to find books, videos, websites, whatever that teach you about those sensitive areas. You will gain whole new confidence and respect for yourself when you see how easy it is to drive your wife/partner wild in bed.

And it actually pains me LOL to see women think they cannot have vaginal orgasms. Like I said, most women don't understand their bodies just like men don't. For me, it took a man to teach me or I never would have found out because I never met another man before or after him who knew. See how this all got started? No one knows until they learn.


----------



## Janie (Apr 10, 2010)

*no, funny thing about those, why do all the guys that need those have wives who "want it", and if you dont need them the wives dont? - Question by Okie Dokie*

Reminds me of a great line from Sex and the City:

Once Charlotte realized she couldn't get what she thought she didn't want...
she couldn't imagine going on without it.


----------



## COLD LOVE (Dec 23, 2009)

Susan2010 said:


> Sounds precisely the reason for threads like this one. Wow, it is really too bad so many men feel this way.
> 
> I apologize on behalf of all womankind for any female that made you guys feel inferior because of your size.
> 
> ...


 

so so so true!!!!!!!
men this women is telling the truth . Sex can be very uncomfortable even painful with a man who has a BIG **** if he does not know how to use it . I hear the book ESO has great techniques with mind blowing results. :smthumbup:


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 7, 2009)

Compensate in other areas. Eat the p*ssy well enough to the point that she's near climax before entering her.


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

Blue Moon said:


> Compensate in other areas. Eat the p*ssy well enough to the point that she's near climax before entering her.


exactly!! But Im not gonna lie. Chicks do talk about ur package, how big it was and how well u used it. and DONT have a little d*ck and wont, cant, dont know how to eat the cooch because we WILL slay you to all our friends. And when we are sick of your [email protected] you having a little [email protected] and no cooch eating skills will have us leaving you. Lots of good women stayed with mates they would other wise leave because his [email protected] game was good. It excuses (for some women) lots of annoying [email protected]


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 7, 2009)

janesmith said:


> exactly!! But Im not gonna lie. Chicks do talk about ur package, how big it was and how well u used it. and DONT have a little d*ck and wont, cant, dont know how to eat the cooch because we WILL slay you to all our friends. And when we are sick of your [email protected] you having a little [email protected] and no cooch eating skills will have us leaving you. Lots of good women stayed with mates they would other wise leave because his [email protected] game was good. It excuses (for some women) lots of annoying [email protected]



Lol yeah I bet. It seems like one of those problems you'd have to have an open minded wife to get through, otherwise pride and feelings will be hurt.


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

Sad_in_NY said:


> OK - We are all grown ups here - has anyone here (or your "friends") ever tried any of these products you hear on the radio all the time?


The only first-hand knowledge I have is this:

2 "friends" as you say, have taken the enlargement pills with a little success but have to keep taking them to keep the little size they gained. One 'friend' it didn't work for at all.

Even a basic $15 pump will help with ED problems, curvature issues and will actually enlarge a little bit but not much, but you must be -extremely- careful, I don't recommend them at all for enlargement, it's not worth the risk IMHO.

The erection pills work and seem to be easy to get but once again, I don't recommend them unless an actual ED problem exists.
I know two people that had to wait months before sex was back to normal for them after trying them just for kicks. 

Their particular problem were headaches that pounded from the head all the way down the neck that was a painful feeling of blood rushing and pounding.
It was painful enough to them that ejaculation was just not worth it anymore.
It happened every time they got an erection and had sex or mastubated. Not fun. They are fine now though.


----------



## Threetimesalady (Dec 22, 2010)

Be very cautious with these products...The pills you can control, but don't go two or three for more performance...Watch out for the Pump....This has caused problems...The other enhancers are like snake oil medicine...You need an imagination to see a change...I have seen and heard of horror stories along these lines...This was one of the things I helped with in the past....Just be careful.....


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

all this for such miniscule improvement that your woman wont even notice. if she is a new woman, it wont make a difference because she wont be able to appreciate your "new" growth because she has nothing to compare it with (like the 'before' shot)


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Heh still remember years ago when me and the missus were mucking around and I was being an egotistical ******* (just for fun, wanted to see what she says), after many attempts she still couldn't wipe the ego smile off my face so she popped the big one, something like "So you think you're the sh-t? I've had guys bigger then you!" lol

Then I told her "Well they obviously don't know how to use it otherwise you wouldn't still be here would you?" :rofl:

To be honest, a part of me loves it when she plays dirty! Think I'm just weird.


----------

